# I need help please



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

I live in an area were there are definatly coyotes. I here them howling and barking every night and morning I just cant seem to get them out of the wood line and across the road to my house. Ive tryed cotton tail distress calls but Im no expert with mouth calls. Ive tryed sardeens in a sock no luck. I tryed my electronic cass creek Game call and I seem to have a little luck But I dont feel comfortable shooting across the road even though theres not much trafic on it. I just need some advice as to what I should do. 
thanks in advance and good luck hunting


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, it's kind of hard to give advice when you're not there to see the problem. 
First of all I take it you're from back east? East of the Mississippi anyways. 
I think I'd get my shotgun and try to go into the woods after the coyotes, they don't seem to be coming to you. 
I'd also use a good e-caller, one that has coyote pups in distress. I would not have the caller right next to me, I'd try to put it crosswind from me and watch cross and downwind. 
I'd try this about every 1/2 mile and only early mornings and evenings, sooner or later you'll connect. 
With all the expert coyote hunters out there nowadays, someone well solve your problem.....Good luck


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I think the problem is trying to call them across the road. I never put a road in between me and the area I'm trying to call.Just about the time you have him coming into the call a car will come by and mess up the set.Besides that a lot of yotes will shy away from the road simply because of people seeing them and pulling over to shoot st them.If your calling at night that may be a different story.Its all an odds game-why put a road in between you and the coyote and lessen your odds.Cross the Road.


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

I only have 5 acres and the land across the street isnt mine. I could ask the man if I could go hunt over there but thats were they always go deer hunting in the winter. Anyway the cass creek call has the fox pup distress call and thats when I saw eyes the other night. Ill try to find a coyote pup distress call somewhere and see what happens. thanks for the info.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Never hurts to ask.He might even like the idea of someone thinning out the yote population.The worst that could happen is him saying no.Good Luck!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

My house sits on four acres but across the road the guy has almost 300 acres that he leases to two deer hunters. Nevertheless when I contacted him and asked permission to hunt squirrels, rabbits and coyotes on his property he gave me permission. What I did was promise to stay off the land during deer season so as not to interfere with the deer hunters and I also told him I would keep an eye out for trespassers. Never hurts to ask and when someone thinks you are looking out for them they usually welcome you. BTW, in most states if not all, it is illegal to shoot across a public road.


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

thanks Im probably going to ask some time today. They do alot of shooting there self but like he said it never hurts to ask. DO coyotes like water melon because we have some left over a bunch actually. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's somthing you might try that worked for me. If you have a dog take it with you and make some hurt pup distress sounds. When the coyote or coyotes come to see what was happening and they see the dog they will come right out of the timber. One word of caution make sure you shoot before they get your dog.!! Just somthing that works for me.


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Ill try the pup distress first. I dont want to get my sisters dog killed lol. Its to stupid to know what to do chances are itll just run off. But Im definatly going to try the hurt pup call.


----------

